# Another "NEWBIE" introduction



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Guess I should make an official acquantance here.I see many here also are on Backyardchickens,which is where I'm normally at in the Peafowl section. We're looking at more sustainable ways to eat what we can raise here on our 2.1 acre homestead.Although poultry has always been in our family for many decades,I wandered away from that with Peacocks,numbering over 100 now,in just about every color there is.
 I was looking at our old aged chickens the past few weeks,they don't lay eggs anymore except a few weeks in the spring,yet everyday they can't wait for feeding time. I'm not really into butchering all of them,as I'm sure the pressure cooker would get a workout. So if I'm going to feed and maintain any animals from here on out,be it turkeys,ducks,or rabbits,I want a return in one way or another.Since rabbits don't lay eggs,and don't need "plucked" when butchered,they seem like a very likely choice for us here.
  The past few weeks I've spent researching and contacting several breeders of diffrent kinds of rabbits for meat.We've decided on getting Americans,in white,blue and black. We're also getting Silver Foxes in Sable,Blue,Black,Chocolate,Smokey Pearl,and Sable.
  If any here recognize my screename from BYC,you know I keep meticulous records,and do my research thoroughly before I jump onto anything. I don't know a lot about rabbits at this point but I'm sure my contributions in the future will be noteworthy.I make detailed observation,keep accurate records,and can prove my results.
 We've chosen these two breeds for their meat producing ability,and the fact not many around here has them. Our local 4-H County fair has a huge rabbit show each summer,and I hope to possibly sell to others wanting projects,or for breeding. Many here may disagree with me on this,since we are raising them for mainly for meat,but we are starting out with show winning capable breeding stock,or proven winners. One thing I've learned by speaking with so many breeders the past few weeks is that some of them cannot get their rabbits to reach the  weight-vs.-age standards.
  In my opinion,all American and Silver Fox rabbits are "meat" rabbits,,but to raise and get show winning stock,which is above "meat" quality, can take several years.I plan to concentrate on 3 divisions of each of the 2 breeds we will get.They are Show quality,Exceptional growth,and last is meat production.
 We have suitable pens to begin with here,once used for small numbers of ornamental pheasants we have. But I love to build and take pictures so I'm sure building and innovating new things into raising-rearing them will occur.Maybe I can help  others? I'm sure reading the topics here can help me.


----------



## kinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to BYH  from Vermont.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome  to the fun of rabbits!  I like reading your posts on BYC and about all your peafowl!  I am also on there just with a different avatar pic.  We raise Californian and French Angora rabbits.  My DD(14 yr) showed the Cali rabbits for the first time at our local 4-H fair this past summer and her and DS(8) will do so again this summer.  They also hope to show the FA's- my DS(8)'s FA is my avatar pic.  When we started we picked up the book Storey's guide to Raising Rabbits and the Standard of Perfection for rabbits.

Looking forward to hearing more about your rabbits!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to BYH.


----------



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Kinder,the breeder we will be buying from is in Maine,not far from you. Hens and Roos,,I hope since I have great luck with Peas,rabbits will be the same. Fortunatly the breeder we're buying from is very,very helpful,and e-mail correspondence so far equals the size of a medium sized book. If you have read my thread on BYC titled The Building of Pea Palace,you know I go somewhat overboard on projects,once I get started on them. I don't yet know how many holes we will have for rabbits here and if it will become necessary to once again,Build New specifically for housing-rearing rabbits.Many heat and air condition their buildings for their rabbits. By raising meat rabbits exclusively,that appeals to anyone that likes meat with the possibility for raising show worthy offspring.Other breeds of rabbits,not so much, such as those just for pets or dwarfs.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2013)

I have read your thread and look forward to see how your rabbits turn out.  We have an 8-holes right now between the 2 breeds but 2 of the Cali bucks are being culled due to poor breeding abilities.  We are fortunate to have a heated shop for our work equipment and so we have the rabbits set up in there.  Currently we have 1 doe with 3 kits(almost 2 weeks old) and everyone is staying warm.

Probably about 3" here so far and 19*


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the rabbit forum.. Lot's of good info here from some people who have been doing it for a while.  Books are great but don't cover everything.  I find myself here often trying to get educated.  Only started raising rabbits about a year ago but find it rewarding to raise my own meat and veggies.  Plus I know what I'm eating and how it has been processed.  Good luck with your new project!


----------



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 9, 2013)

P.O in MO,,Thanks for the good wishes. I'm sure I'll need them,especially when something like disease or health issues arise,as I know nothing about what medicines to have on hand,or how to diagnose the health problem with rabbits.One thing about rabbits that has to be much easier to learn,is genetics. If you want a true challenge,delve into Peacocks.Sex linked colors,diffrent patterns,double copies of white,splits,,it gets deeper than that too.I've been reading so many threads here that  i'm back several pages already on most all the topics here in Meat Rabbits.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to BYH!!!!  Yes, lots of books on all kinds of poultry and sheep, goats, etc...but nothing like connecting with people who have had experience and what has and has not worked for them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to BYH!!!    We raise Standard Rex and Flemish Giants!!  Unfortunatly I don't know much about Peacocks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 10, 2013)

not to hijack the thread but I have a question- we have a doe with 3- 2 week old kits and we have a new buck who is currently living in our house(been over 30 days now).  We would like to move him out to the garage(it's heated) where the rabbits are but don't want to upset the doe with a change.  Would we be better off to wait until the kits are going in and out of the nest box before moving him out? Thx


----------



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch,,I don't know much about rabbits,,we're kinda equal. But when your too old to learn anything new,your either a genius already  or one step from the grave


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2013)

So are you getting young rabbits or going with breeding age stock?  One thing we have run into is the rabbits we get younger are friendlier compared to the couple we have gotten older(breeding age or around a year old).  Our replacement Cali buck is a few days shy of a 1 year old- we have had him for a little over a month now and he is just slowly starting to calm down.  We have him inside next to our old house rabbit who loves attention hoping that he will help the new buck see we aren't scary.


----------



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Hens and Roos,at this point we're looking at younger ones.Our breeder-supplier of choice has looked thru his records and is going to breed specific bucks to specific does that are carriers to get us all 3 colors of the Americans.We are hoping for 2 males out of the 6 does that will be bred,that will then be able to give us all 3 colors,once bred to the individual does of each color.Same with the Silvers.Shipping is the next obstacle, unlike peafowl that can be put in a cardboard box.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, I can see where getting the rabbits to you might be a challenge- you might have to plan a road trip!  So how soon are you hoping to get them?


----------

